# red soemthign?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

there this lizard, from new jersey and there called red(somethings) the second word is like 3 or 4 letters, any guesses


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

mrodge said:


> there this lizard, from new jersey and there called red(somethings) the second word is like 3 or 4 letters, any guesses
> [snapback]1030276[/snapback]​


Lizard ?

Maybe a red eft - newt ?

pic from google


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

is it a tegu?

http://www.bluetegu.com/red.html


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

akamakaveli said:


> is it a tegu?
> 
> http://www.bluetegu.com/red.html
> [snapback]1030836[/snapback]​


haha, sorry man but no way its a tegu.

J-Rod


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Any more info? size/shape/diet???


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

it was a red eft, but do they make good pets?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Red efts are basicly Red spotted newts _Notophthalmus viridescens_
just in the juvinile form, after about two to three years they mature and dramaticly
change color to an Olive color with red spots and go aquatic rather than terrestrial.

Cool newts that are definitly very interesting "pets"


----------

